# pkj's gone mad.again



## parkingjoe

so after buying a **** load of troughs for hydro dripper system i noticed someone amazon aeroponic system so bought one along with a 36 site aero cloner clones taken today so onwards i march:holysheep:  24 x dutch passion power plant, 8 x mr nice critical mass and 4 rocklock breeder i dog gone forgot

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

post pics of it up and running the amazon is a 32 site jobby planned to do 32 single colas but may ditch this but will try. the main problem is speed of growth in amazon rapido to say the least.

pkj


please cheack out my other auctions.sorry wrong site other grows


----------



## pyroguy

that thing is awsome so many colas are gonna come out of it. do you have a mother?


----------



## DLtoker

As always, thanks for the eye candy! :48:


----------



## Mutt

well joe...park my car...gonna be following along like ussual 
Can;t wait for you to fill them beasts up.


----------



## parkingjoe

thanks all for the input.


the 32 site amazon is made by nutriculture and cost including delivery £120.

i apoke with the nutri main man and he said its not likely to grow 32 plants to maturity in it.

i replied why the **** do you sell tham stating for 32 plants then ya goon.

lol

anyways very helpful fella nothing to much trouble.  i did mention ya aint seen my grows.

the amazonz come in 8, 16 and 32 site versions all same price the 8 + 16 has 75mm net pots mine has the 35mm pots anyway i shall soldier on and do the 32 grow.


hi pyro 32 of the clones will be going into the amazon soon as they are rooted and flowered straight away.


ill post some pics of potential growth brb

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

1st pic unsure how long they have been in amazon but 2nd pic is 9 days later:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

:holysheep: 


decided ill rotate the aero correx with the 36 clones in it 180 degrees each day as some sprayers spray some net pots more than others-someone on another site does this and its speeds up rooting clones all at same time. 

so nowt happening yet


pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hey Joe, I love my aeroponic cloner. I wouldn't try to grow a full sized plant in it, but for rooting a clone, nothing is better!

If you wanted to grow an entire crop in one, I would think that Low Ryders would be the perfect choice.


----------



## parkingjoe

ok ill clear this up once and for all

the 1st pic is the 36 site aero cloner the 2nd and 3rd pics are the amazon aero growing system showing insides top net pot holder and resevoir.


stoney ya know my style now doode single colas flowered soon as rooted so hopefully with the next week i shall transplant 32 clones into the amazon and the shows begins.

low ryder yeild is crap i have 24 x power plant and 8 x critical mass for the system.


heres hoping 1st try with the system so all new to me trial and error as per usual


pkj


just off to paint the lid as thats the main problem with them being black res water get too hot so paint it matt white now.


smokinnnnnnnnn


pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp

Is there no stopping this man ?


----------



## Stoney Bud

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Is there no stopping this man ?


 
No, no! He's gone crazy with pot lust!

areothcbongitis

It's contagious! I feel it coming on from only being in his thread!

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## parkingjoe

post some pics tomorrow dudes hopefully some roots may be showing

roflmao


pkj


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

dude i envy you. this setup is legit. i can't wait to see those pics


----------



## parkingjoe

so no roots as yet after 4 days i think.:holysheep: 


few pics of insides of aero prop showing it in operation:hubba: 


and new 16 site lid  i got in touch with manufacturer as the quality wasnt very good so he just said sorry and mailed 1st thing a new lid so now i have a 32 site and a 16 site lid:hubba: :holysheep: 



nuticulture are cool manufacturers and cheaper than anyone else.  


so folks watch and learn from the ganja guru:watchplant: :giggle:  :giggle:  :woohoo:


----------



## Stoney Bud

At 4 days, you should be able to see some tiny light colored bumps on the stems. Roots are right after that.

At 15 days, I would have 6 inches of roots coming from each net pot.

Are you using a root hormone and anti-bacterial?


----------



## parkingjoe

using just ph adjusted water and clonex on clone chopped ends.

nothing as yet so added some rhizotonic today to aid root formation.

ps whatdya mean anti bacterial stuff stoney please expand some more dude


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

11 power plant  8 crit mass and 6 rocklock


prevetative measure due to aero prop doing nowt to date   having said this all clones in aero are well not soggy stems or leaves just a bit on the slow side rooting for my liking


enjoy


pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> whatdya mean anti bacterial stuff stoney please expand some more dude


 
Quite often, when rooting new clones, the water becomes infected with bacteria and/or fungus. This is a problem in commercial vegetable growing and is generally resolved using a copper based solution as an antibacterial/antifungal agent.

It used to be widely available, but I'm having a problem finding it with any hydroponic stores.

*PHYTON-27*
http://www.dyna-gro.com/fungicides.htm

Grapefruit seed extract is also used for this:
http://www.biochemresearch.com/citricidal.htm


----------



## parkingjoe

hi all we have roots 


yippee after 7 days roots starting to form so matter of days before they go into flower in amazon. 

ps stoneybud the rhizotonic does a similar job.:holysheep: 

so here we go again


pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> ps stoneybud the rhizotonic does a similar job.


 
If the Canna Rhizotonic is the one you're mentioning, it has neither antibacterial nor antifungal properties.

It's a great root feeder and will do a lot for your existing roots, but doesn't help the plant initiate roots or protect from bacteria or fungus.

It's not a huge problem unless you're using well water as I do. Then it may become an issue.

Good luck man!


----------



## parkingjoe

hiya stoney ...yeh its the canna rhizo- i thought it did lead to initiate root formation.unsure to be honest. but as i dont have any wells near to me i use tap water.lol

so thanks for advice and ill just plod along and see how it goes for the time being.

one thing i will use in hydro all the time is enzymes.....

pkj


----------



## gangalama

what foods are you using? Besides the rhizotonic that is........


----------



## parkingjoe

none at present as they are in a propagator.


just rhizotonic and ph adjusted to 5.6.


when in their new home the amazon ill be feeding canna flores,canna enzyme, canna rhizotonic,budlink,max flower, canna boost accelerator, canna pk 13/14 at week 5 and overdrive.


thats all folks

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so added quater strength nutes to res and will be plonking clay pebbles into net pots in a few minutes so spider mite preds are here tomorrow so then they get eaten alive.

enjoy


added 2 pics of mates sensi star ready for the chop in 2.5 weeks time and smells divine  

also pic of my now growing star plant and a cloned power plant already topped from last cloning session when clone above was taken.

two colas each x 10 power plant babies for a friend.


pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nice grows as always PJ. :aok: *


----------



## Mutt

WOW PKJ looking great...I'd set me up a hammock in that grow room.


----------



## parkingjoe

lol   hi mutt mate will not allow me to set up a hammock in case i smoke some of his plants whilst he sleeps..


lol


pkj


----------



## tom-tom

looks great first time ive seen so many diffrent size plants in flower ,,they look nice


----------



## DLtoker

As always pkj, you're the man!


----------



## parkingjoe

day one of flowering tomorrow x 32

canna aqua veg a and b + budlink canna enzyme and rhizo.


thats all for time being as soon as buds start then canna boost, flores, enzyme, rhizotonic, AN overdrive, DM max flower and start of week 3 pk 13/14:ignore:  


enjoy folks the show starts tomorrow.


sensi star rocklock power plant and critical mass mummies.  star and mass are keepers getting rid of power and rocklock after next grow just not my ting folks:holysheep: 


happy xmas doodes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

cf 8 and ph 5.5 in res just heating room up to fine tune for night temps this is a 1st for pkj heat at lights off and trying to obtain a digital fan/heater controller so make things a bit easier


pkj


----------



## DLtoker

Way to go my man.  So, we get little bud shots next week?


----------



## parkingjoe

hey dl i do hope so:giggle: 


rofl

day half just plonked them into amazon so here goes folks:hubba: 


about 24 power plant 4 crit mass and 4 rocklock 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

still alive whopppeeeeeeeeeeeeee

took 6 crit mass, 6 power plant and 10 sensi star clones today then mums minus star went to plant killas house.

lol

enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe

few more clone shots in their new tupperware underbed storage propagators lol

9 x topped crit mass

16 x power plant

dust from washed throughly clay pebbles after being misted in propagator for 16 days.


enjoy:holysheep: :fid: 

pkj:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe

cf 10 and ph 5.7 plants started to grow now as i left pump on costantly and it does my head in the constant drrrrring of it.:angrywife: 

doh.


anyway all looking well and ill up nutes and additives along with a good trimming in a few days of so at res change .   they have now drank 25 litres since day one so considering their size alls going to plan:hubba: :holysheep: 


enjoy

ps day temps max 83f and night 65f r/h about 35/45%

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

the topped crit mass clones are rooted thru cubes after 2 days:holysheep:   

i am the maaannnn 


pic of aero roots and crit mass cubes roots:spit: 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## DLtoker

Haha... Indeed you are.  Gotta love getting those quick rooters.  If I were you, I would keep that mommy around for a long time.


----------



## parkingjoe

i placed mum into flower at plant killers house.another thread:hubba: 


have clones though.

update time folks hope ya all had gret xmas and happy new year to all.

so flying along now me babies vary in size from 4"-11"  now 10 days into flower 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

spreader matting in pot bottom then 2" clay pebbles then potting soil then plants then fill in around plant then under hps in this case a 600:holysheep: 

8 crit mass topped for a friend (not plant killa.)

and 9 power plant for my next grow.

vegging for day or so until established then into flower:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

:hubba:    :holysheep: :spit:


----------



## parkingjoe

not a lot happening and to be truthful everything is right ph cf rh night/day temps air circulation yet very slow growing imo. 


anyway now added 9 x power plants into room day one flower tomorrow in soil going to fed chempak bloom only.:fid: 

also new spyscope for spotting pests etc. 

crit mass vegging under 250w hps.:holysheep: 

extraction blanked off as temps rh too low so done this for day or so.:holysheep: 

also the clones thats were in the normal prop have been plonked into aero prop as taking too long to room for my liking.:fid:  

enjoy dudes


post pics if still alive of plant killas tomorrow.:hubba: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

due to noise of amazon-not unduly noisy but with it being on constant and above my bedroom it did my head in so sacked amazon and plonked into soil.

enjoy

day 13 of the 12 in a 10 litre bucket and also the same for the 20 on the large tray.

other power plant x 9 are day 1 today of flower:holysheep:

pkj


----------



## DLtoker

Nice roots! :aok:


----------



## parkingjoe

so update and all looking swell in fact healthier than in aero system-well get this folks i just read the amazon instructions and said set sprayers arrows pointing unwards to max spray-they wewre set to lowest setting so tried again and noisier than a jumbo jet.:holysheep:  :spit: 

so ordered some 360 degree misters instead of sprayers and have another try.

so here goes.


now about 14/15 days into flower and being fed organic nutes champak number 4 bloom only


enjoy:hubba:  


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

oh dl maybe this should get moved as not hydro anymore

lol

so nowt new just added another digital 600w hps pro ultralite to flower room as not growing very much also decided to go back onto canna for this grow.

just awaiting fresh soil flores canna to arrive as im all out.

flushed all plants today with ph 5.7 water.


pkj


----------



## Cytrax

lol.. nice grow you got going on here,, :hubba: 

what kinda size do you normally put your clones into flower once they have rooted etc? 

adios
Psy


----------



## parkingjoe

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13941

once rooted into 3" cubes plonked into flowering.:holysheep: 

SMOKINNNNNN

this was a grow that went kapput last year as i left pump unplugged read the whole thread and see what hydro is capable of tiny plants placed into flower then look couple weeks later size of bud colas. 


hey dude they are lots smaller than those of yours so get going £££££££   


rofl


glad ya made it over to the darkside matey.:spit: 

pic of 9 crit mass topped for a mate vegging under 1 x 600hps:hubba: 


so update on babies now on canna feed canna flores soil one part nute 5ml litre, cannazyme 2.5ml litre, canna boost at 4ml litre, dutch master max flower at 1ml litre.

ph 6.5
cf 12

alls well 1st feed yesterday.



pkj


----------



## tom-tom

wow joe them ladies are looking great man can wait to see them in flower lookin good like usual good luck bro












HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## doobz

ohhh nice parabolics you got there man.. I have seen some nice results with them a few other places.. pic #4 is cool.. hope it produces many buds for you


----------



## parkingjoe

hey man do i know you:hubba:  


joking mate welcome to mp 


yeh hoping for some big budz very soon dude:holysheep: 


pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

PJ,
  You're my new hero...


----------



## sportcardiva

there looking good


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> so added quater strength nutes to res and will be plonking clay pebbles into net pots in a few minutes so spider mite preds are here tomorrow so then they get eaten alive.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> added 2 pics of mates sensi star ready for the chop in 2.5 weeks time and smells divine
> 
> also pic of my now growing star plant and a cloned power plant already topped from last cloning session when clone above was taken.
> 
> two colas each x 10 power plant babies for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> pkj


 
Hi PKJ,
   I see you have 32 plants in the cloning tray. Do you just take those small netted cups and place in bigger ones for flowering? I've looked at so many of your grows here I'm confusing myself! What size and distance from each other are the new flowering cups? I want to build my own table/system. Thanks.


----------



## parkingjoe

hiya ima joker midnight toker,

ok here goes

the 32 plants are in an aeroponic system called an amazon, they come with choice of lids 8 site, 16 site and 32 site.

i bought the 32 site only to be informed from the manufacturer that they are no good for growing 32 plants to maturity therefore i argued so got a 16 site lid for free.

so my style of growing as you may have noticed is to place into flower more or less as soon as they are rooted clones.

the space between each net pot btw is a 35mm one in the 32 + 16 site lid and 75mm in the 8 site lid anyway space between is 130mm  centre net pot to centre net pot.

im always trying to get faster better yields so this is why im always chopping and changing things.

no same size net pots for duration of flowering.  ps i could do 32 in the amazon single cola style just messing with misters atm to get the amazon a bit quieter.

a good rule of thunb for spacing is say minimum of 100mm between plants incase some get too fat and airflow is restricted.


pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Thanks PKJ,
   The table you used last summer, the (2) 2ft by 4 ft 30 square openings, why aren't you using that, it seemed sweet.


----------



## parkingjoe

you like folks i do lots and lots:hubba: 


latest rockwool slab system 8 plants per slab dripper fed once rooted onto slabs.


next pic 9 x crit mass all topped for a friend in need going to their new home tomorrow.

next are all mine 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

:holysheep:  


enjoy  showing homemade tray so ya can see rockwool slabs on acual tray and no aeration whatsoever but the trough allows the rockwool slab to sit 1" off base.


also star after being watered:holysheep:  :ignore: 

pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Thanks for the pics and all your help PKJ, you're a great source of knowledge, yes you are very rich!!!


----------



## parkingjoe

ha ha ha cheers toker hopefully ill be rich in buddage in a few months time too.


pkj


----------



## the widowmaker

You seem like my alter ego, its almost scary.

Just a little thought for you though, did you know that in a 1m aquatray you can fit 26 3" cubes, ever considered stacking 2 3" cubes missing out the slabs and flowering from initial root to keep the plants to a single bud thus having 26 buds a tray.


----------



## parkingjoe

alter ego wow you must have some ego then

lol


so do you mean a 3" cube on top of another 3" cube and flowered.


done similar just flowered in cubes in a roof gutter like a tray really but yield was less than an oz from about 10 plants


was funny though the comments i received   actually if you check back last year on my threads you can see for yaself and laff too


i always have single colas/buds anyway my style due to being put into flower immediately they dont sidebranch at all.

pkj


----------



## the widowmaker

I've tried out different systems and methods but i've now decided to stick with the slab and cube method, i like to grow from seed because i have a slight addicted to the strains and have to be growing many different things at once.


----------



## parkingjoe

alter ego indeed i see what you mean widow


are those cubes one on top of the other if so complete waste of cubes dude!!!!


why do you do this as the plants root better along the slabs than into cubes just make things slower imho.


looks great though.

pkj


----------



## the widowmaker

because they were grown from seed and a 4 inch cube is not sufficient for veg time, there is also one other good factor about stacking the cubes and tahts if you leave out the plug for the lower cube because then you get a nice little air pocket which i think helps with growth.

I tried using a single hugo block previously but i found after cutting a block open for a male the path of the roots were fairly triangular shaped and that for most of the cubes the sides were just not being utilized which is why i tried with the 4 inch cubes.

I was getting 4" cubes at 16 p a cube from ebay until the seller stopped which made this method quite cost effective.  I just went to hydrohobby though and picked some up at 2.50 for every strip of 6 which wasn't so cheap


----------



## akirahz

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I've tried out different systems and methods but i've now decided to stick with the slab and cube method, i like to grow from seed because i have a slight addicted to the strains and have to be growing many different things at once.




Jesus how old are they in that picture? Lookin real phat!


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy folks   yeh get ya drift now widon wasnt slagging ya style off just wondered but as from seed *** :holysheep:  lol  i agree with ya methods dude  

pkj


----------



## tom-tom

lookin darn good joe,,they are realy taking off now ,,its starting to look crowed in their ,,nice bushy and green


----------



## doobz

things looking nice and uniformed man.. Some of my plants have started budding up now.. am really stoked.. are they the ones that were in the amazon?


----------



## parkingjoe

mine are the ones from da amazon yesirree apart from 9 power plants that are  about 14 days behind the budded one.

yeh them power plants sure take off once buds start.

ps ffs see how much pruning our buddy does i couldnt bring myself to do that but will give it a try one day as he always does superbly harvest time.


later doobz

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

oh crit mass starting to give off their fruity aroma once rubbed.lovelyyyyyyyy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy :fid: 

oh forgot to ention 4 new addittions to pkj's gaff


ak4 x sk1 shantibaba strain from a very very very good friend


----------



## whereismymind69

I am telling you i am getting me a setup like yours... Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Mutt

Sorry PKJ, been slack in checking in....WOW   is all I can say...lookin great as ussual. :aok:
Man...gonna kick back n :48: and check this one out closely. thx for the great pics dude. :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*What can i say but looking great as always PJ. :aok: *


----------



## parkingjoe

sorry i was mistaken afghan haze x afghan skunk #1 and skunk '2 crosses and 11+ week strains so no use to me so going to a friends who may do something with them.


cheers all for comments folks and ill post pics later tonight of dripper system up and running.


adios 

pkj


----------



## the widowmaker

those b&q heaters are good bro, i got one when we lost our gas card, practically sat on it for 2 days


----------



## parkingjoe

now getting frosty and starting to bud up quite fast.  

so enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> now getting frosty and starting to bud up quite fast.
> 
> so enjoy folks
> 
> pkj


 
:holysheep: Awesome looking PKJ...as usual.


----------



## parkingjoe

thanks imamidnighttoker dude.

next feed is going to be with the usual but added pk 13/14 as only 2 days off start of week 5.

yummy yummy piggys tummy

lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so mixed up all other nutes as before and added canna pk 13/14 ph 6.4 cf 15

then added advanced nutrients overdrive and bottle says will up cf by 200ppm effectively 2 on cf so it went to cf 20 and ph still same at 6.4 so fed them all and heres hoping


lol

pkj


----------



## DLtoker

MMM.  That's what I was looking to see.  Nice buds man.  They will be filling out before you know it. :aok:


----------



## parkingjoe

and had their second feed today with overdrive and pk 13/14 included in the mish mash of nutes. :hubba: 

enjoy now smelling lovely especially the crit mass  

1st pics mass 2nd power:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great as always PJ. :aok: *


----------



## doobz

looking good here also man.. some nice little nugs starting to form there.. 

adios


----------



## parkingjoe

cheers all ps just pm'ed ya doobz 

pkj


----------



## allgrownup

how did i miss this?  subscribed......

very nice like usuall parking joe.  cant wait til you post the update after your finished with the marching banned. LOL

lata


----------



## parkingjoe

start of week 6 tomorrow had last week of pk 13/14 and overdrive today i fed just water and next feed is all usual with overdrive added until flush time 

enjoy 


ps getting smelly and fat and covered in resin :holysheep: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

fattening up swell now 

so just a daily chore watering the buggers-NOW THATS NOT SWEARING so dont get on my case man :hubba: 


added pic of power plant and critical mass future mummy plants  

ENJOY

pkj


----------



## BenDover

I can smell them from here. :rofl:

Beautiful crop you got there. :joint:


----------



## allgrownup

these are look'n killer man  :headbang2:


----------



## parkingjoe

looking very good now and really fattening up yet not hard nugs yet still very fluffy but i can notice differance daily:holysheep: 

enjoy


----------



## peruvian skunk

sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe

MANCHU PICHU
DUDE

thanks 

lol

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great as always PJ you master grower.  :aok: *


----------



## parkingjoe

master grower.roflmao.... check out my dripper thread then tbg


pkj


----------



## doobz

heh chin up dude  - you will sort the dreaded claw out soon enuf.. The plants on this thread are looking awesome - how many weeks are they now? I will post some pics of my ladies a little later..


----------



## parkingjoe

yeh been in flower since 24th dec 07 so few weeks to go think im going to allow absolute finality on these lot which is going against what i do usually.

there are 32 in total that are ready around 3 weeks which will be 8 weeks 12 are in that single plant pot and only looks like about 6 as the bigger ones have overshadowed the little one

lol

and 20 in the individual pots ready same time then 9 in same room the ones at the rear of pics ready couple weeks after.

so all in all looking good mass are starting to bust out calyxes all over the show.

sweetttttttt boooooty


cheers for dropping by and ill take a gander at yours too

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

just pics as off to bed going to london in the morning :hitchair:


pic of the two afghan haze plants in da bin   :ignore: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

man im sooo tired was up at 3am set off for scotland at 4am got back at 4pm and just coming starting to come around. 


yesterday i set off for london at 4am and got back at 5pm. 

both trips were 500 miles round trips with work once at destinations:fid: 

not smoke a weed for 3 days now and also no vodka.:holysheep: :fid: :fid: 

hey im on the wagon 


oh forgot im on my 2nd vodka and coke tonight oh its sooo nice:hubba:  

enjoy the pics dudes also attached mums plants update piccie of mass and power 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

lol

so starting to get hard now and bursting out all over the show 


enjoy 


not much longer folks :hubba: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

i say this as ive never witnessed one day to the next and an obvious growth of buddage. 

smokin dudes:ignore: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

noticed centre of one crit mass bud looked like possibly budrot but checked out closely and its not anyways think another week or so and they all die cept 9 that are 2 weeks behind these lot

enjoy:fid: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

the last picture is either rocklock or royal orange i forgot i had them in the equation.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

superb plants now on last made up 20 litres of feed then flush time from tuesday i expect.


actually got into my grow room for the first time since flowering commenced and they are better than i thought.


cannot wait to smoke a bifta:hubba:  

ill chop whats ready some better than others so hit and miss.

so soon it will be my nightmare time.


trimming:fid: :fid: :fid: 


still off to amsterdam on 28th feb so all in all something to look forward to:hubba:   

enjoy dudes


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

well folks in the last picture above the middle plant which is rocklock has had its tip taken off and will be smoked tonight.


my method of dring a bud is leave it on top of a 600w hps shade and few hours later dry as.

ok its not right but i want a smoke so it had to be done folks


lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

well the little bud i chopped off the rocklock plant well and truly stoned me and i only had about 1/5th of a gram max and was stooooonedd

so nice bit green tasting but immediate effect

nice

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

and so they face the final curtain

lol


probably this weekend coming some will die

rofl


enjoy

pkj:angrywife: :angrywife:


----------



## parkingjoe

so this weekend the five critical mass get the chop.the fattest five in the attached picture showing six plants but one is power nowhere near ready yet:fid: 


enjoy


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

just a few pics in real life colour no more crappy point and shoot pics for me dudes:giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

just so cool  anyways enjoy dudes 


firts 3 pics are crit mas getting chopped anyday now 

next 2 pics are power plant i think 

then power and mass mums vegging for clones also anyday soon:ignore: 

then rocklock tiny bud now frying on top of a 250w hps so its dry by midnight for me to smoke:angrywife: :hubba: 



pkj


----------



## BenDover

Dang, dude. I'm sitting here drooling. :hubba: 

I can't wait for my plants to flower.


----------



## parkingjoe

me too bendover and the 5 mass get chopped down tomorrow night

yippee


pkj


----------



## gangalama

I Know what I like and I like what I see. Congrats on the grow and enjoy ur well earned harvest:ccc: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :bong2: :joint4: :48: :smoke1:


----------



## parkingjoe

hey ganga i wouldnt mind having a slice of what your growing as everytime i log on i see ganga buds everywhere doode

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

5 critical mass plants chopped all about 6" colas and wet weight of all five plants is 10oz well a couple of grams under 10 oz so all in all ok that'll be 2.5 oz minimum dry weight. 

roll on 2 weeks time when the lot get chopped.  


pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up PJ. I always like stopping in on your grows.  You either have a jungle growing or your chopping one down.  *


----------



## parkingjoe

why thank you very much tbg and i have to admit the buds chopped are nearly dry as they are high up in my flower room away from light yet high heat so what can ya say but smokin

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so off the just short of 10oz wet ive come away with 67 gms:angrywife: and a few beautiful nuggets.:ignore: 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

i definately have 8 x rocklock and believe me they are now day 61 and ready as hell awesome buds just like ya get in the dam.hey just so happens ill be there wed-fri this week.

sweet as dudes.

so all the rest are looking great also few pics of close ups etc etc

1st plant and close ups are crit mass 3 weeks+ before they die:hitchair: 

then rocklock x 6 pics 

then power plant more or less ready 



im loving this grow sort of.

lol

enjoy doodes  theres more yet

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy

pkj


----------



## allgrownup

Yummy!

looks bad azz man  :aok:


----------



## doobz

hey bro.. good to see you back up and running and producing the nugs again.. Plants are looking amazing.. especially the one near the sealant..  I never seen plants that are basically just single cola from top to bottom.. deffo a PKJ trademark..

adios mate
doobie


----------



## parkingjoe

cheers allgrownup and doobz the 3 pictures on last post are the same plants shown earlier in thread with silicon tube for size comparisson.

the last 3 pics are pic 1 is power plant about 14" and pic 2 + 3 is another power plant but shown from 2 angles and is 16" tall and rock hardon

lol

catch ya later doobz mate off to chop the rocklock today as they are amazing and ot doing anything now but getting frostier.

so down they come.

post pics later tonight.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

awesome buddage wet weight of 5 x 6"-10" budcolas is 323gms 

enjoy 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

or not as the case appears to be:angrywife:   
lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

to fatten up some more  although the power plants are rock solid now 

enjoy whats left in da room


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

them rocklock dry only 61 grms:doh:  

going to do a rockwool slabs dripper system next as i just bought me a tmu so now pumps come on for 2 minutes a time spread over 12 hours of lights  

no more 15 minute saturation timer settings for m e  

also grow/veg some more and also trim 2 weeks into 12/12:holysheep: 

pk 13/14 started today for 7 days only 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## the widowmaker

looking nice, how much do you expect to yield per plant and what size footprint would you say they take up on average?


----------



## parkingjoe

hi all widow i have 2 x 600 w hps covering area of approx 6' x 14" with all dripper plants in and other room same 2 x 600w hps covering 5' x 2.5' approx with plants to sides in all grow rooms.

so i reckon i could pack side by side maybe 16 x 3.5 litre square pots under a single 400w hps or 24 x 3.5 litre pots  under a single 600w hps.

overkill i suppose on my part but average on this grow to date is poor about 4.5 oz from 10 plants upto now very small plants btw.

crap waste of time so next grow dripper system im doing copycat grow of a mates who has just chopped down 18 x plants in similar space so let ya know what he yields in a day or so.

2.3oz per plant i expect.

doh

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

jesus i cannot even for a minute stop thinking about using a swear word :holysheep: 

enjoy these are all getting chopped probably friday coming as they are in the way of my next proper grow  i mean jesus i have to sort money for thailand for me and family asap.:hubba: 

rotflmao

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

remember these 9 x topped critical mass

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=42950&d=1198796183

well these are those same plants now and my daughters boyfriend must have green fingers the jammy bugger  as they are looking great under 1 x 600 w hps and just oscilating fan no inline fans or anything just pretty much spot on rh/temps  as they live in a cellar thats nice and warm. 

only a week or so to the chop btw 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

well folks they all got chopped down on wednesday night and are drying in darkness at the moment.


wet weight of the power plants was 1003 gms

wet weight of critical mass was 8+ oz and for rocklock buddage just over 8oz.

have some great pics to post later tonight.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so my daughter took my digital camera to her friends 21st last night then phoned me to ask if she could delete the weed pics offa memory card-not really ive not downloaded them yet-but dad i took your camera cos mine is massive and i really want to take lots of piccies-OK DELETE THEM - so folks you will have to settle for some new pics taken later today of dried/trimmed buds that are still on the stems.

kids who'd have em hey.


lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

ok fresh pics taken tonight and all are nearly dry now.


already had one and three quarters of an ounce dry of mixed up smaller buds:fid: 

so let ya all know final weight when dry.

enjoy doodes

next stage is already set 14 x plants 7 x mass and 7 x power onto rockwool slab dripper system.

already bigger than my usual start of flowering and still in veg mode.

i is going big this grow :hubba: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

all dry now

power plant 7 oz

rocklock 2.5 oz

critical mass 2oz and not 1oz as stated previously

so 10.5 oz plus 4.5 already had 2 weeks ago and 1.5 oz yesterday so in all 16.5 oz for the whole lot which equates to half oz per plant average.

crap

so next ones are bigger already and have not even got them on rockwool slabs yet.

smokinnnnnnnnnnnn

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy  power then mass then rock 

pkj


----------

